# congenital verus acquired



## jfleming (Jan 18, 2012)

Have 2 patients that have Ureteropelvic junction obstructions, one is 13month old and the doctor stated "UPJ obstruction".   On the 3 year old, doctor stated "UPJ obstruction, intermettiant".  The doctor doesn't state that it's congenital on either patient, but the ICD 9 code goes to 753.21 which is congential.   The hospital used 753.21 on the 13month old, but used 593.4 on the 3 yr old.  Does anyone know if there are guidelines for using congenital codes?   I thought the documentation had to state "congenital" before that code was used.    I'm coding the case for the anesthesiologist on the case.    Thanks for any help.


----------

